# By ACCIDENT, I found something better than beta-blocker



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

So I bought a bunch of vitamins friday that have been known to treat and help with hyperT. I take 4 vitamins at night and two types in the morning/early afternoon. Saturday morning I took two capsules of flax seed oil and one capsule of tumeric(both are safe and found in certain foods). I checked my blood pressure about an hr later(out of habit, b/c i check it like 6 times a day lol) and my pulse was the lowest it's ever been since the diagnosis two weeks ago. I did not take my beta blocker as my BP was on the low side and pulse was back to normal(50's and 60's resting). I would take my beta and methi at the same time around 12:30, and usually an hr before I'd take it, I would get a little shakey and pulse would go up, that never happened, and it hasn't happened since. I tried to see if I would get the same reaction with tumeric alone and I did. This led me to search if it has effect on BP, low and behold I googled up several testimonies of ppl stating that it lowered their blood pressure. I've always been a ''natural'' kind of girl, so I was sooo happy when I found something that worked the natural way!!

DISCLAIMER, I AM NOT ADVOCATING STOPPING YOUR BETA BLOCKER!! I am just sharing what worked for me(and others), and may work for other ppl.... especially those into holistic methods. I recommend not taking vitamins with orange juice as it will absorb it, and it will loose it's effectiveness.

Anyway, I have felt so much better physically since I started my vitamin regimen, AND I've gained 2 pounds (i was loosing a pound a day, or so). I haven't gone on some strict diet, I just added supplements. I wanted to add that on the betablocker(propanolol) the lowest it brought my resting pulse was in the seventies, and this was only lasted 2-3 hours after taking it...... and if I was sitiing or laying down. Once I started to get up and move around, it was in the 80's. When I started taking the tumeric my resting pulse (after walking up the stairs) was 64. Everyone's normal is different, my normal has always been on the low end. Sorry I just like to share things that work, and hopefully it will help others! Doesn't hurt to try


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> So I bought a bunch of vitamins friday that have been known to treat and help with hyperT. I take 4 vitamins at night and two types in the morning/early afternoon. Saturday morning I took two capsules of flax seed oil and one capsule of tumeric(both are safe and found in certain foods). I checked my blood pressure about an hr later(out of habit, b/c i check it like 6 times a day lol) and my pulse was the lowest it's ever been since the diagnosis two weeks ago. I did not take my beta blocker as my BP was on the low side and pulse was back to normal(50's and 60's resting). I would take my beta and methi at the same time around 12:30, and usually an hr before I'd take it, I would get a little shakey and pulse would go up, that never happened, and it hasn't happened since. I tried to see if I would get the same reaction with tumeric alone and I did. This led me to search if it has effect on BP, low and behold I googled up several testimonies of ppl stating that it lowered their blood pressure. I've always been a ''natural'' kind of girl, so I was sooo happy when I found something that worked the natural way!!
> 
> DISCLAIMER, I AM NOT ADVOCATING STOPPING YOUR BETA BLOCKER!! I am just sharing what worked for me(and others), and may work for other ppl.... especially those into holistic methods. I recommend not taking vitamins with orange juice as it will absorb it, and it will loose it's effectiveness.
> 
> Anyway, I have felt so much better physically since I started my vitamin regimen, AND I've gained 2 pounds (i was loosing a pound a day, or so). I haven't gone on some strict diet, I just added supplements.


Good for you. I have on my popcorn which I pop in olive oil, Tumeric (curcumin) and Capiscan. Every single night. I swear by these two spices for a myriad of things.

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=78

I am a huge proponent of thinking outside the box. I like to avail myself of the best from all manner of things including religion. I use what works for me.

Know your body, know your mind and know your soul!hugs3


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Andros said:


> Good for you. I have on my popcorn which I pop in olive oil, Tumeric (curcumin) and Capiscan. Every single night. I swear by these to spices for a myriad of things.
> 
> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=78
> 
> ...


Thanks Andros, I'm glad the first response wasn't anti-alternative medicine lol. I bet the tumeric helps out with your inflamation which is one of the reasons why you notice it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> Thanks Andros, I'm glad the first response wasn't anti-alternative medicine lol. I bet the tumeric helps out with your inflamation which is one of the reasons why you notice it.


Yes, it sure does. I have Lupus so there are times when it can be painful. Also, the capiscan it thermogenic. My internal thermometer is busted (many of us are cold; especially in winter) and it heats me up pronto. That and plenty of exercise.

I also take a heaping spoonfull of Cinnamon powder in my yogurt each morning. I have been doing this for years as well.

Have a huge herb garden and we not only use them fresh but cut them, dry them and store for winter use.

My rheumatologist/immunologist who is from India is "very very " supportive of me in this. She also does not take any pharmaceuticals for anything. She always says, "I am like you, I don't take anything!" We get a big kick out of having a mutual interest.

I take only Armour which is dessicated porcine thyroid. Nothing else except supplements, herbs, healthy food, lots of exercise and water. 68 and going strong.

We are not doctors so we do have a disclaimer. Myself and greatdanes are only saying what is working for us. No 2 people are alike so discuss any and all changes with your doctor.

And by the way, I make sure my doctor has an up to date list of all herbs and supplements I am taking.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

Very interesting that you posted this information.
I went to a "Naturalist" yesterday.
I gave him all of my lab work and any other information that I had on hand.
He did a review of all that was going on and he wants me on the following:

Omega 3 - (I already take this)
Multi Vitamin - (Already take this too)
L-tyrosine 500mg/day
Pancreatin 1 tablet
Iodoral 12.5mg/day....he said this is the most important

Any thoughts and have you heard of these.
I liked what he had to say and this is deifnately "out of the box" for me, but I really thought about giving it all a try.

-Christi
btw. the docotor called and wants me in tomorrow for my results of the RAIU and blood work. I'm a little nervous that he called so soon. I was originally scheduled for October 25. At least I will get this done before my trip


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Very interesting that you posted this information.
> I went to a "Naturalist" yesterday.
> ...


Make sure you personally research everything before you take it and trust your instincts. If something does not sound right to you, don't take it.

Here is a good example.................pancreatin

Are there safety concerns?
Pancreatin is safe for people with pancreas problems who cannot digest food properly. Pancreatin can cause nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, mouth and skin irritation, and allergic reactions. High doses can cause problems such as high blood levels of a substance called uric acid and colon damage.

Do not use pancreatin if:
•You are pregnant or breast-feeding, unless you have been diagnosed with pancreas problems which makes it essential.

http://www.rxlist.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=96278&page=2

Always look up drug and herbal interactions as well as contraindications and other adverse reactions. Okay?

Here is info on Iodoral (which I know I should never take as I have severe allergy to iodine as most of us w/ TD do.)

http://www.ehow.com/about_5061390_iodoral-side-effects.html

Do what you think is best for you and you can count on our support.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I will forgo any of these for now.
I hate taking pills..............of ANY kind!
I will wait and see what the ENDO says tomorrow.
No sense in causing any undo stress..lol
THX for the information...again.
-Christi


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Christinals said:


> I think I will forgo any of these for now.
> I hate taking pills..............of ANY kind!
> I will wait and see what the ENDO says tomorrow.
> No sense in causing any undo stress..lol
> ...


That's one way to look at it. When I take supplements I feel good b/c I know it is causing my body to respond and operate the way it should. I remember when I was slightly hyper and feared having to take meds for the rest of my life,I made changes. I ate right, used essential oils, incorporated more supplements, etc, and all my labs were within range within a few months. Now what did I go and do??? I felt better, therefore I went right back to my old habits of junkfood, and cut out the supplements, and here I am today. But God is the God of many chances and I learned my lesson this time, LOL!

I'd much rather take natural supplements everyday vs synthetic ones. Of course If I have to take both I will. I would be careful with naturalist unless you have some good references. I'm pretty sure there are great ones out there, but you need to be aware of the few that aren't. Research research research!!


----------

